# Dishwasher Tuition



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

That is too cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So cute!! Thankfully Lola has finally worked out that clean plates are of no interest so I don't have to unload at 100mph anymore!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely pic of them both


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cute and funny x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooh brilliant - have you trained yours to empty the dishwasher. I was hoping Kipper might tackle the hoovering for me when he's a bit older, but we'll stick to chasing the mop around the kitchen floor for now. 

Great piccie!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is so funny.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Although she was only watching....she has already learnt to get on it and almost right inside it. Must remember to check it carefully before switching it on! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love this picture - Izzy always sneaks a lick of a dirty plate if she gets the opportunity, until I notice and she pretends to be counting the dirty spoons!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah.. What eager little helpers you have there 
This pic really shows off Honeys colouring.. Gorgeous 
xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photo
Very funny


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That made me really laugh! Biscuit is going to teach Honey all the tricks, i bet Honey already knows biscuit gets first lick of any good dirty plates!

I now have to shut Coco out of the room when I load and unload the dishwasher, she goes crazy trying to lick everything. she hears mep open the washer door and comes running the little minx.


----------

